# Tigger is being framed



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. Its time to talk about funny things. Did everyone see that Disney is being sued because this family said Tigger hit their son?

I say Tigger is being framed.............. I think the kid is laughing and having too much fun. If he was hit hard, he would of had a look like, "What did Tigger just do to me." Or screamed, "Tigger just hit me."

OK. I may be prejudice because we were just at Disney in June. And I love Tigger.    It was the best vacation we ever had and given the circumstances I am soooooooo glad we went. I have some great pictures of my 3.5 year old son with Tigger and even Piglet. He was in his glory.

So what do you think? I think people are looking for ways to get rich quick and Tigger was framed. At least it is a funny video.

Note: You may have to download an updated flash player. I think it scans your computer and tells you what you need. I hope you can see it.

Free Tigger! Free Tigger! Free Tigger! If the paw don't fit, you must acquit!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Silly! LOL

OH brother..... I mean, get a grip people! It's Tigger!! LOL The guy dressed like Tigger might have been a little rough there with that teen, but I can't believe it was intentional ! Sheesh..... I mean really.  

Some are just way too sue-happy and need to get a life!! lol


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the feeling that when the teen gets back to school, justice will be served. You know how teenagers are......... They will raze him so much he will wish his family never made a big deal about it.

See if I was still in high school, I would leave Tigger paw prints all over his locker and maybe shove them in his locker. But then again, I am bold........and no one messes with my Tigger!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We've been fairly warned!!!!  

ROFL!!


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

That's what Tiggers do best! Whooo whooo whooo whooo!!!

The wonderful thing about Tiggers
Are tiggers are wonderful things
They float just like the butterflys
They sting just like the bees
Their punchy, punchy, punchy, punchy, punchy little things!
But the most wonderful thing about tiggers
Is Disney...... has big big bucks!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Joanne.     Too funny.


----------

